# My Dove



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

After months of searching, I finally got my dove yesterday. Shes a 7 week old ringeck-collared hybrid. Gave her a couple of hours to acclimate when we got home. Since then, we’ve been inseperable. Loves to sit on my shoulder or lap and be petted.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful dove! Hope she will have a long and happy life with you.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

She is really lovely 😍!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats! Gorgeous bird.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Birds make wonderful pets! Nice dove!


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Thx all! 

I can't understand why more people don't have doves as companion pets. Sweet and w/o the screech. Doves seem to be rare compared to parrots. I've never met anyone with a companion dove or saw somebody walking around with one on their shoulder. 

I had the breeder clip her wings for safety. Read it was good to do for the first 6 months while taming so they don't crash into things. I didn't know how tame she was until I got her home. I feel a little bad about the clipping but I lost a cockatiel when I was a kid (brother let it out) on xmas eve.  Broke my heart. Don't want that happen again. I'd like to teach to fly to me if I let her flights grow back. I can get a harness and leash for excursions. Anyone try those?


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

My dove had a couple firsts. 

We went for a long walk around the hood. She jumped off my shoulder 4 or 5 times (which she didn’t do at hm) but Im sure she’ll get use to it. Was always careful to keep her safe. I was suprised by peeps reaction...she was a sensation. I wanted a pet that I could do outings with but I wasn’t counting on the attention. I guess parading around town with a dove on one’s shoulder is a bit eccentric. I think a parrot would be less unusual.

It was warm today...finally. Gave her a bath. She wanted out at first but then quickly got into it ducking under and lifting her wings to get her pits splashed. Adorable.

Im a happy dad. I She seems really happy too.

A wild dove landed by the window. She totally gave him the eye. He responded by cooing. My baby is too young to date!

Now I need to name her...having the hardest time. Contenders...Sweety Bird, Honey, Sandy, Daphne. Feel free to weigh in and play “Name That Bird!”.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

I have the exact same problem with my little 10 1/2 month old chick. I just can't decide on a name. They definitely make wonderful pets. Don't worry too much if she seems easily startled, struggly, or stubborn. Babies are just like that. You could try using ear scratches ad an incentive for behaving. It works surprisingly well.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Yeah, birds love to be scratched where they can't reach it. My Aggie, a pigeon, loves it around the neck and on top of her shoulders.

Birds love baths - don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Do you think that's what it means when they raise a wing while they're being listed? My little Pidgey does that all the time. He's a 19 year old ringneck dove.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Oops. Meant to type misted. Oh, I see. Autocorrect struck again!! 😆😆😆


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

DoveSearcher said:


> My dove had a couple firsts.
> 
> We went for a long walk around the hood. She jumped off my shoulder 4 or 5 times (which she didn’t do at hm) but Im sure she’ll get use to it. Was always careful to keep her safe. I was suprised by peeps reaction...she was a sensation. I wanted a pet that I could do outings with but I wasn’t counting on the attention. I guess parading around town with a dove on one’s shoulder is a bit eccentric. I think a parrot would be less unusual.
> 
> ...



Lol, yes, choose a name is always complicated even for me!

So I'm going to play at "Name That Bird". I like Daphne, mythological names are charming!

Another reason: Rebecca, the great film directed by Hitchcock, is based on the novel "Rebecca" by Daphne Du Maurier! So it's also a name of an interesting author! 

I'm very curious to hear others opinions!


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Yeaterday was our first relatively hot day of summer. Gave my dove a cool but not cold bath when I got hm to cool her dn. This time she didnt like it and wanted out. Maybe cuz she prefers wam water? Swished her tail at me after which I’m beinning to think is dove body language for expressing aggitation/irritation.

I live upstairs. I open the windows when gone and am hoping she can tolerate the heat. I hear they can. Saw a lot of feral Collareds in Palm Springs which gets hades-hot but it was cool when I was there...summer heat hadnt begun yet.

Put bird seed outside her widow in hopes of attracting birds to entertain her during the day while Dad is at work.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

> Put bird seed outside her widow in hopes of attracting birds to entertain her during the day while Dad is at work.


Oh I love it! But they do find plenty of things to watch. A house is being built next to mine. My pigeon doesn't like it (I don't either but I can't do anything about it). She grunts at the workmen (not that they care - they can't see her nor hear her) but she does express her dislike of what they're doing.

I do like the name of Daphne by-the-way. A good choice from Colombina.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

She sounds adorable. You got lucky with a gentile bird. So cute!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Garye2 said:


> > Put bird seed outside her widow in hopes of attracting birds to entertain her during the day while Dad is at work.
> 
> 
> Oh I love it! But they do find plenty of things to watch. A house is being built next to mine. My pigeon doesn't like it (I don't either but I can't do anything about it). She grunts at the workmen (not that they care - they can't see her nor hear her) but she does express her dislike of what they're doing.
> ...


Thanks, Garye2 😊.

Lol I'd like to see Aggie grunting at workmen! 
That's true, pigeons are good observers (btw they learn a lot observing!)! 
They also are very communicative and express their feelings in a clear way!


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Yes, Colombina, she gets VERY vocal when they start making too much noise. The workmen were out there on a Saturday morning and it was too early for both of us for them to be out there. She grunted up a storm!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Aggie is great 😂, Lol I hate too being woken up too early in the morning. 
BTW the city was building a new tram line in front of my building... Well, the workmen worked even in the weekends and also at night!!! It was terrible!!! I imagine the reaction of Aggie 😂...


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Yeah, this builder decided to move his VERY loud truck equipment into place at around 2:00 in the morning - I kid you not! Couldn't even wait until 7:00.

Aggie will speak up when she is annoyed!

Aggie would've told those workmen off when they were building that tram line over there!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

2 am?!? That builder is an early riser 😂!!!

So, the next time there will be a building site or renovation work next to me please send me Aggie!!!


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

City noises r the worse! Its always something...leaf blowers, construction, sirens, helicopters, trash trucks, neighbors, dogs. 

I got a dove cuz I wanted a quiet pet...which she should be unless she does a gender reassignment on me at maturity. Fingers crossed.

Shes only made one very tiny peep of protest when I needed to grab her from the bk to turn her over. So faint, it was barely audible.

BTW...Daphne is in the lead. Were trying it out for size.

Today, I remembered the name of a mean parrott that I had when I was young...”[email protected]@rd.”


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, I agree, city noises are the worse! We have an apartment in a touristic sea town, well, in add to the classical city noises (traffic, sirens, etc) there we have the train line (and also the level crossing...), a noisy fountain in the square (in summer it works 24/7! I hate it soo much!!), a big parking (I don't know why but a lot of people love spending time there at night...), the Friday market and in summer time loud music until late night coming from the park behind the building (there is an outdoor "bar" with a band... People go there dancing...)... It's hell 😵... Fortunately usually we don't spend a lot of time there...

Lol, yes, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!! Male doves really love singing...I don't know why but they love singing even at night (at least, this is my experience)... sometimes I think that they are vampire doves 😂...

Let us know if you will choose Daphne as her name!


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

> City noises r the worse! Its always something...leaf blowers, construction, sirens, helicopters, trash trucks, neighbors, dogs.


Everything you said here, I get in the suburbs. This is not restricted to the city. The leaf blowers are the worst - GOD do I hate Autumn.

Loud music from the neighbors across the street who when drunk, decide to sing along till 2 in the morning. (Doesn't matter if it's a work day or not, they somehow manage to wake up and go to work after a night of this - and waking everybody else up in the neighborhood.) Wake up the next morning and there are beer cans in everyone's yard from them.

Then they wonder why the neighborhood avoids them.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Garye2 said:


> > City noises r the worse! Its always something...leaf blowers, construction, sirens, helicopters, trash trucks, neighbors, dogs.
> 
> 
> Everything you said here, I get in the suburbs. This is not restricted to the city. The leaf blowers are the worst - GOD do I hate Autumn.
> ...



In one way or another neighbors are often terrible 😩...


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Shes maturing...and getting a very dark ring.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

We would love to see a photo!


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Colombina said:


> We would love to see a photo!


Caught the flu...second time this yr. 😞 Daphne nursing me back to health. She will lay on my chest all night. I think she may be the sweetest pet I’ve ever had.

Yep...the name stuck.

She’s still little at 7 wks. Can’t wait for her to get pigeon-fat. She’s 1/2 collared so potentially she can get big.

Edit...OMG she just vocalized for the first time!!! It was not a coo. Hope she’s not male after naming her...er...he?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

So sorry for the flu ☹.... A few weeks ago I had a bad cold and sore throat too...

Thanks for the photos, Daphne is absolutely lovely and really really sweet 😍! Did she spend all the night laying on your chest? So you are "lucky" (not lucky in getting again the flu...), you have a wonderful nurse!!

Wow, so she vocalized for the first time! Even females vocalize, not so much as males, of course (yes, I hope she is not a "he"!!!)...did she make a sort of "uuuh"...? I don't know how to write it 🤔 lol...


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh I forgot... Get well soon 😊.


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Colombina said:


> So sorry for the flu ☹.... A few weeks ago I had a bad cold and sore throat too...
> 
> Thanks for the photos, Daphne is absolutely lovely and really really sweet 😍! Did she spend all the night laying on your chest? So you are "lucky" (not lucky in getting again the flu...), you have a wonderful nurse!!
> 
> Wow, so she vocalized for the first time! Even females vocalize, not so much as males, of course (yes, I hope she is not a "he"!!!)...did she make a sort of "uuuh"...? I don't know how to write it 🤔 lol...


Thx!

I recorded baby’s first words! Id upload it but not sure how. I think this ap only allows pic uploads. It was two high syllables but didn’t sound like a coo. 

Daph would sleep me with me all night if I let her but last time I got pooed. Perhaps I should get her diapers. Heck, I’m bout old enough for diapers myself.

When I came hm today she jumped down by the door to be let out of her cage. 🙂


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

On PT there are some threads about flight suits/diapers, you could give a look at them. I also found a thread about them in this forum:

http://forums.avianavenue.com/index.php?threads/bird-diapers.194280/


Yes, I think PT just allows pics upload. You could, for example, upload a video to YouTube then post the link here on PT, etc


----------

